# Why hunt crows?



## bwsmith (Jan 1, 2011)

Just curious why Crows are listed for hunting.  I understand they are not good eating.  I pretty much have two reasons to kill an animal: food or an invasive species.  So of course, deer are the first category, hogs fall into both categories, and coyotes and armadillos fall in the second. Is hunting crows to preserve Georgia wildlife, for food, to preserve native flora, to protect agriculture, or just for "sport"?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2011)

But they are good eatin  Otherwise I wouldnt be slingin hibrass 12s at the black bandits


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 1, 2011)

Who said armadillos aren't good eating?


----------



## Benelliguy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Why Hunt Crows*

Crows decoy well and are without a doubt the smartest gamebirds on the planet...to fool them consistently is very satisfying.  Not to mention no limits...and somehow they must be connected to the death of Dale Earnhardt!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 1, 2011)

I kill em cause they eat all the corn I put out for deer and turkeyu\


----------



## Rocket101 (Jan 1, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Crows are the yotes of the air and fun to hunt. Eat some cow....


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 8, 2011)

I have never hunted them myself, but this is pretty common info I compiled into something short and sweet.

Kill a crow, Save some ducks.

You can also use these in place of "ducks" in case you don't like ducks:
rabbits
squirells
crops
song birds
water melons
upland game birds


----------



## decoyed (Jan 8, 2011)

As a predator, I enjoy killing them.


----------



## BANDT (Jan 8, 2011)

they are fun to shoot.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 8, 2011)

My garden vegetables are good to eat and crows will ruin a garden if you let em......and sometimes it ticks me off when they are chasing a hawk or owl around the woods when I'm trying to hunt...


----------



## huntfish (Jan 8, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Who said armadillos aren't good eating?



You would be suprised....


----------



## jguess (Jan 8, 2011)

to me i get a thrill knowin i can call them they are smart critters ! around here after shootin a few times they get just as hard to call as a tom with ten hens. i dont eat them but i give them to locals that do


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 13, 2011)

Dad lost two acres of corn last year and my father in law had to plant his corn three times before he ever got a good stand.  All because of crows.  That ought to be reason enough, but the best part of shooting crows is how much dang fun it is.


----------



## wildman0517 (Jan 13, 2011)

they are cheaper to shoot than clays..lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 13, 2011)

wildman0517 said:


> they are cheaper to shoot than clays..lol


Not to me..Those suckers are hard to kill


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 13, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Not to me..Those suckers are hard to kill



rio high brass #6 shot usually brings them down every time


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 13, 2011)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> rio high brass #6 shot usually brings them down every time


It may be cause I start blasting to early..Cant kill em if you dont shoot


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 13, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> It may be cause I start blasting to early..Cant kill em if you dont shoot



is it  illegal to take your plug out for crow hunting?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2011)

I've tried it several times...those birds are hard to kill, and a lot of fun to try


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 13, 2011)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> is it  illegal to take your plug out for crow hunting?


I dont know..I never take mine out for anything..


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 13, 2011)

ga dawg said:


> i dont know..i never take mine out for anything..



might need to check with the local gw


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 13, 2011)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> might need to check with the local gw


I'm fixin to..Will report back.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 13, 2011)

ga dawg said:


> i'm fixin to..will report back.



ok.................................


----------



## Rich M (May 5, 2011)

Crows aren't any different than coyotes and raccoons and bears - I wouldn't eat any of 'em if you paid me.  

People do it for fun.  I've shot a few back in the day when killing stuff was important.  Now I feel guilty because I won't eat 'em.

No guilt on a coyote.  No shooting on a bear - unless he was in my garbage every night.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 6, 2011)

somethings gotta be wrong with ya if you wont eat a bear.  Theres some dang good steaks hiding under all that fat and fur.


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 6, 2011)

Big Lazer, crows are listed as migratory birds now and the U.S. has an agreement with Mexico thus we have a season for crows, and yes it's illegal not to plug your gun to 3 shells.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 6, 2011)

To keep'm from eat'n my Pecans!


----------



## Vernon Holt (May 6, 2011)

The crow is a pure nuisance, virtually without redeeming value.  His only value seems to be his willingness to clean up road kill on our highways.

Farmers and gardeners despise them for just cause.  They are especially fond of pecans and watermelons, not to mention their fondness of newly sprouted corn

He feeds entirely on acorns when they are available, thus denying them for utilization by game species.

Crows are nest robbers of turkeys and songbirds in the first order.  They even feed on nestlings that are unable to fend for themselves.

Shooting crows will make you a far better wingshot come dove and duck shooting time.

The fact that they  are generally considered unfit for food is no reason to refrain from shooting them when it is legal to do so.


----------



## florida boy (May 6, 2011)

It is a fun way to burn up some shells !


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (May 6, 2011)

Every crow you see flying has just left tearing something up ...or is on the way to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wes (May 6, 2011)

Whiteeagle said:


> Big Lazer, crows are listed as migratory birds now and the U.S. has an agreement with Mexico thus we have a season for crows, and yes it's illegal not to plug your gun to 3 shells.




Thank you Mexico. 

A little forethought back in the 1840's and we might have had a few more states and fewer immigration issues.


----------



## Rich M (May 6, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> somethings gotta be wrong with ya if you wont eat a bear.  Theres some dang good steaks hiding under all that fat and fur.



I take offense to that.  I shoot deer to eat.  That's a nice clean, non-garbage eating machine kind of, meat.  No need for bears or bear steaks.

Anyway - you can have any bear I shoot.   Meat, skin, and all - oversized raccoons is all they are.  

I will shoot in self defense or due to irritation at cleaning up after any animal in my trash too much - goes for coons, possums, cats, dogs, skunks, bears, etc..  I will pick up the trash twice and then it dies - I don't care if fluffy is your favorite pet - keep it at home and out of my trash.

As for crows - there are laws, crazy as they may seem.  always trying to appease Mexico for US winning at the Alamo, I guess.


----------



## Son (May 6, 2011)

I'm mad at crows, and think the need be thinned out. Number one reason? I'm finding turkey eggs with holes pecked in em, and they are nowhere near a nest. Have watched crows follow turtles around, digging up and eating almost every egg they bury. The steal eggs from all bird nest, and even try and get into my bluebird houses. There's just too darn many of em, like coons, coyotes and bobcats. I don't see how anything survives with all the predators in our woods.


----------



## tullisfireball (May 6, 2011)

1 crow will eat 30 pounds of pecans a year not to mention all of the other crops 


and you can eat them
http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 6, 2011)

tullisfireball said:


> 1 crow will eat 30 pounds of pecans a year not to mention all of the other crops
> 
> 
> and you can eat them
> http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm



I would be curious to hear stories and see (actual pictures) of someone using the crowbuster recipes from the field to the table. I'm not saying I would not eat crow, but I'm just saying


----------



## bfriendly (May 7, 2011)

Rich M said:


> I take offense to that.  I shoot deer to eat.  That's a nice clean, non-garbage eating machine kind of, meat.  No need for bears or bear steaks.
> 
> Anyway - you can have any bear I shoot.   Meat, skin, and all - oversized raccoons is all they are.
> 
> ...



I disagree............I would eat a Bear steak in a Second, given the chance; a crow too for that matter

However, I TOTALLY AGREE 100% on the point of this post! 
 I might add keep away from my kids, playing in my yard or in the street in front of my(Government leased) property; you only get 1 strike for that one


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Careful with the dog shootin` comments.


----------



## Grey Man (May 7, 2011)

Saw a show where a guy cooked a road kill racoon all gourmet style. Folks loved it. Most even liked it after they found out what it was. And that was in San Francisco.


----------



## deersled (May 7, 2011)

this may be a reason.....turkey egg


----------



## ELIWAITS (May 7, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Who said armadillos aren't good eating?



and what two sides will you have with that?


----------



## ELIWAITS (May 7, 2011)

Son said:


> I'm mad at crows, and think the need be thinned out. Number one reason? I'm finding turkey eggs with holes pecked in em, and they are nowhere near a nest. Have watched crows follow turtles around, digging up and eating almost every egg they bury. The steal eggs from all bird nest, and even try and get into my bluebird houses. There's just too darn many of em, like coons, coyotes and bobcats. I don't see how anything survives with all the predators in our woods.



its called nature


----------



## joedublin (May 8, 2011)

Grey Man, that's a whole different breed of human that lives in San Francisco....most of them will eat ANYTHING!


----------



## Migraman (May 8, 2011)

Crows are the yotes of the sky.  They eat everything and nothing keeps them down.  Except, of course, us.  If we really hit the crows hard, you would see far more songbirds, ducks, quail, turtles, rabbits and turkey.

I won't get in to crops but they hit anything with seeds pretty hard too.

My 22-250 is impressive when the 40 grain pill hits a crow at 4000 fps.  They implode.


----------



## kyle86 (May 9, 2011)

Interesting. What's a crow taste like anyways?


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 9, 2011)

kyle86 said:


> Interesting. What's a crow taste like anyways?


Bout the same as a bluejay!


----------



## florida boy (May 15, 2011)

Son said:


> I'm mad at crows, and think the need be thinned out. Number one reason? I'm finding turkey eggs with holes pecked in em, and they are nowhere near a nest. Have watched crows follow turtles around, digging up and eating almost every egg they bury. The steal eggs from all bird nest, and even try and get into my bluebird houses. There's just too darn many of em, like coons, coyotes and bobcats. I don't see how anything survives with all the predators in our woods.



I do a fair amount of crow hunting in your area each year after deer season is out . If you know any farmers that wouldnt mind me shooting some in their fields send me a PM and I would be more than happy to go burn some shells ! We shot 13 boxes in one day last year with the use of a Foxpro . I absolutely love it !


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2011)

*why not?*

Hunt crows.


----------



## emusmacker (May 21, 2011)

To those that don't kill any animal unless it to eat or in your trash. Do you kill snakes, or how bout ants, spiders, etc. Funny how those smae "anti killers" will not kill for "sport" but will kill a snake on sight.  Most snakes will flee on sight so why the animosity?


----------



## Throwback (May 22, 2011)

THis thread is Proof we have strayed far from our agricultural roots. 



T


----------



## Throwback (May 22, 2011)

to answer the question---- "because it's there"


T


----------



## bwsmith (May 22, 2011)

Lots of good information.  So I guess the answer is  "preserve Georgia wildlife, to protect agriculture, and just for "sport".

And no, I would never intentionally kill a snake


----------



## Throwback (May 22, 2011)

they eat my tomatoes, corn, and about everything else I plant. 


It is neat watching little ones in a crow's nest, though. 

T


----------



## 4x4 (May 23, 2011)

tullisfireball said:


> 1 crow will eat 30 pounds of pecans a year not to mention all of the other crops
> 
> 
> and you can eat them
> http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm



30 pounds? I read 7 pounds annually from Crowbusters website. Enough reason for me to shoot em. 
Some folks duck hunt, well a crow is GA's black ducks to me. #6 shot low brass does the job fine with a full choke.


----------



## bfriendly (May 23, 2011)

Throwback said:


> they eat my tomatoes, corn, and about everything else I plant.
> 
> 
> It is neat watching little ones in a crow's nest, though.
> ...



Watching them what?


----------



## Throwback (May 23, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Watching them what?



crow when bigfoot comes to the treeline.....


T


----------

